# Gday from Australia !



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Gday ,

and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..

I am a Truck Driver that drives Road Trains around Australia 


the land out here is cooling down after recent rains .. and we simply LOVE watching POTUS 

Make America Great Again !

Trump 2020


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


welcome mate


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 15, 2020)

Hola


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 15, 2020)

Hows the fires going mate?...hope you are snuffing them out mate....


----------



## Meister (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


Que esta pasando?  Am I close?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Many Blessings ,

Australia is an ancient land .. and after the recent plunder nigh 200 years +

Stolen Children/Land Rape Murder Theft by colonialistical rule by the savage British monarch







there is much healing that needs to occur, in and of which .. is happening at a very fast pace .

this cleansing is taking a serious toll on wildlife , yet after all this destruction , that gives way to cleansing,healing and rebirth

and so it is in accordance with the divine plan and so be it

Australia thanks each and every one for their Heart Felt emotions sent to us at our time of transition

The Fires have been as hot as the infamous California fires where infernos ripped through the US there

Its a tough Planet is it not ? and so it is

Namaste


----------



## okfine (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


You take illicit dope to stay awake?


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


Oh great.

Another one.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

okfine said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...



Many Blessings

I do not take any drugs nor do I ingest any meat

the animals many ingest are infested with terror and suffering , and so 

if you are eating meat I would suggest placing your hands over the food then send LOVE from your Heart

( visualize black or grey smoke rising from the meat and going to the sun for recalibration and transmutation )

to cleanse it before consuming, yet either way 

be at peace

Namaste


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...



you mean there are others like me here ?

JOY *


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


>



Many Blessings

its a thankless job , until one such as ye are shows up !

Love and LIGHT *


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


This board is overrun with brain-dead tRumplings.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings ,
> 
> Australia is an ancient land .. and after the recent plunder nigh 200 years +
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard. A fascinating continent Australia. But let’s not perpetuate tha”noble savage” fallacy. Aside from the invasive species the continent has never been better, or held more promise.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


It’s not just this board. The numbers of those who still cling to your failed party/ideology are dwindling everywhere. You are evermore surrounded by people who abandoned empty promises, in favor of tangible results that have actually improved their lives. It’s a slow political death for the clingers. But hey... That’s self inflicted...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Vastator said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Many Blessings ,
> ...



Australia was Pristine and taken care of for 60,000 years by the Native here " The Originals " ..

circa 200 years ago when invaded by the British , rivers depleted and dead , minerals raped from the land, deforestation ,the Natives Genocided 

and MILLIONS of DEAD Native animals .. and so as these facts alone demonstrate

your clueless and ignorant position on that which is Australia .. this is ok and cool

yet you will be corrected with truth and fact ,

in the face of your incorrect belief system

so rejoice !!  ..then be at peace

Namaste


----------



## Vastator (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Like how the natives were infanticidal primitives? The natural aspect is a loss for all humanity to be sure. So suffered all places during the industrial revolution, and the burgeoning of modernity. But the plights of the natives were nothing they hadn’t willingly inflicted upon themselves. And often times barbarically worse. Now that more civilized people run the place; those primitive practices have ended.along with the suffering that many natives succumbed to for lack the savvy to avoid them. Welcome aboard!


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome!   and MAGA!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...



If I were in Australia, given the circumstances there, the last thing I'd be talking about is Donald Trump. But whuheva.

Have fun.


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...




Would you be talking about  Hussein Obama? or Rotten Klinton?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 15, 2020)

skye said:


> Would you be talking about  Hussein Obama? or Rotten Klinton?



Nope. Huh uh. I like those two less than Trump.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Vastator said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



oh is this what you call civilized ???






oooookaaaay .. 

I can see you are either an establishment Freemason or Ignorant racist ..

so which is it , im curious ?

- ; )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

skye said:


> Welcome!   and MAGA!



Thanks ! and Much Love from Australia - : )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...



hey thanks , you too !

Yet we are interested in Planetary Liberation from the system of domination and control ..

Trump is Draining the Global Cabalistic Swamp so we cheer the US onward to Victory ! 

- : )


----------



## Vastator (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Just a regular guy, who can smell a Leftist from a mile away. Welcome aboard. We’re running out of fodder a rounder here...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Vastator said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Thank you for the welcome good sir ,

yet I am not a Leftist nor Rightist.. not political at all in fact .. 

for both wings you allude to belong to the same bird , and it is a buzzard picking the flesh off humanity 

and yet this paradigm seems to float your boat and bolster your belief system , of which

has been programmed into your head and surrounding area quite well ( left right brain paradigm and " what if " scenarios constantly )

and absorbed and encouraged by you and others in the egoistic construct .. this is why beings such as ye are , 

are lost .. and this is exactly how things should be .. I would suggest interpret your reality through the Heart 

for the Heart knows truth , yet either way .. 

be at peace

namaste

- : )


----------



## Vastator (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Facts are impervious to feels. Ergo, reality is oblivious to “heart”... See you around the boards!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Vastator said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



to be correct and factual

the Heart is 60 times more powerful Electrically than the Brain

and up to 5000 times more powerful Magnetically than the Brain

we are Electro Magnetic beings






so if you are stuck and limited to your interpretation of reality through the brain

I will look forward to giving you a good schooling on a myriad of topics " around the boards "

prepare ! - : )


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 15, 2020)

What part of Australia?


----------



## Scamp (Jan 15, 2020)

We have something in common. We also stole our land from the indigenous people and massacred them.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> We have something in common. We also stole our land from the indigenous people and massacred them.



All is forgiven , 

and you didn't commit any crime in that regard , and this is an important aspect of this Topic ..

the Ancestors did that . and all people , for the most part co exist these days ..

yet crimes were committed in the past many now observe 

is there any doubt ? one may wonder 

in Love and Light - : )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> What part of Australia?



Above Ground - : D


----------



## mdk (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome! Cheers!


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 15, 2020)

Vastator said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



Lol, nope.

It's pretty much just here.


----------



## Scamp (Jan 15, 2020)

Too bad you can't cast a vote for Trump. Our system only allows Non-Americans to vote for Democrats here.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Too bad you can't cast a vote for Trump. Our system only allows Non-Americans to vote for Democrats here.



LOL @ Scamp 

its too late for Dems .. Trump will win 2020 , 2024 , 2028 , 2032 etc etc etc - : )


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm saying Troll...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> I'm saying Troll...



so when an intellectual type enters your field of vision

you say troll . ok and thank you for expressing your level of consciousness 

at this current time .. I send back forgiveness for your unfounded branding of one such as I am 

so rejoice ! then be at peace

namaste

- : )


----------



## Scamp (Jan 15, 2020)

You have to excuse Dems. They are buttsore because Trump is going to be reelected. We dont take them seriously.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying Troll...
> ...



What part of Australia are you from?

And why have you got an aboriginal pic, but are signing off in an Indian dialect


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Many Blessings

I am a Sovereign Being of this Planet , you may be also ..

I do study the Ancients and realize their wisdom .. from many differing cultures 

does this comfort you ? im interested in Love and Light

- : )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> You have to excuse Dems. They are buttsore because Trump is going to be reelected. We dont take them seriously.



2020 will make 2016 look like Elementary School ..


----------



## Thunk (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome it_is_the_light! 

Here's something for your viewing pleasure


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Welcome it_is_the_light!
> 
> Here's something for your viewing pleasure
> 
> View attachment 300623



Great Job PATRIOT ..






we Stand Shoulder to Shoulder upon this World against the Dark Ones


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


Hello, and welcome to the site!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Many Blessings Bluzman61 - : )


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings Bluzman61 - : )


Thank you, and the same to you.


----------



## petro (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome to the Jungle...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Many Blessings petro 

it certainly is a very dense frequency at times , yet rejoice

for it is all experience many have heard mention upon 

yet either way be at peace 

- : )


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like some people forgot that this forum is to greet folks NOT INSULT THEM.

Anyway...glad rains are helping out with the fires there. I feel so bad for the people and all those animals that perished or are now starving due to nothing to eat.

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Looks like some people forgot that this forum is to greet folks NOT INSULT THEM.
> 
> Anyway...glad rains are helping out with the fires there. I feel so bad for the people and all those animals that perished or are now starving due to nothing to eat.
> 
> Welcome to USMB.


Let's face it, some on here will insult and attack you if you have the nerve to say you support Trump or have ANYTHING positive to say about him.  Dreadful.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


Hey...come on over to the Coffee Shop! W don't blow shit up, but I'm sure there are folks in there that would like to discuss it, lol. Its more laid back, so when you need a break...that's the place to be. 
Got folks all over the place in there...England, Alaska, even a Ruskie. 

USMB Coffee Shop IV


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some people forgot that this forum is to greet folks NOT INSULT THEM.
> ...


Doesn't matter the party....a newb needs to be treated nicely in the intro threads. Staff says so and it's common courtesy.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Looks like some people forgot that this forum is to greet folks NOT INSULT THEM.
> 
> Anyway...glad rains are helping out with the fires there. I feel so bad for the people and all those animals that perished or are now starving due to nothing to eat.
> 
> Welcome to USMB.



Thanks for your Kind Thoughts Gracie , 

a blessings it is for me to greet you 

- : )


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some people forgot that this forum is to greet folks NOT INSULT THEM.
> ...


I can relate to what you are dealing with with those fires. I was in that Paradise Fire (California). Lost everything. But....I'm alive and that's all that matters. Hope the same goes for Australia sooner rather than later. Your whole country is burning.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Sorry to hear about what happened to you, Gracie.  Hope things are getting better for you.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 16, 2020)

A Very Good Day unto all Beings


*Didgeridoo - Yigi Yigi - David Hudson*

this is fair dinkum Ancient Original Vibes here

sit back, and relax ~ Tune in to the Ancient ones - : )


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 16, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings
> 
> I am a Sovereign Being of this Planet , you may be also ..
> 
> ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey! welcome to the crazy place...+


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Hey! welcome to the crazy place...+



Thanks Dalia ! there are certainly some SPECIAL people here alright - ; )


----------



## OldLady (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


Welcome to USMB, IITL.  Have a donut.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...




I'm a newbie myself but still want to welcome you and comment of the input so far which has been great imo.

As a  Brit I have a heavy heart when thinking about what my nation did to the people of Australia ( as well as a whole host of others too ) but agree that the people today cannot be held accountable. Healing starts with the acknowledgement of a wrong/wrongs imo and a rejection of the racism that made those crimes possible.

Looking forward to discussing stuff with you and the other people here


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


Welcome. If I could live anywhere, it would be Australia. Maybe not this year., Lol

Keep up the fight...and I'll put some extra shrimp on the barbie for you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 17, 2020)

WELCOME ABOARD MATIE


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## miketx (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome, Illegal guns caused those fires.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 17, 2020)

miketx said:


> Welcome, Illegal guns caused those fires.


Nah..........cannon fire


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...


And I love Australia's Proclaimers! - Favorite song to sing on Karaoke night here:
​


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

I mean, Welcome to USMB, It is the light! (Got carried away with that song...)

And other Aussies I love are (yes, they take one's heart away):


And your wild life...


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...





Welcome, glad you could finally make it. Maybe you could share with us some of your vegemite recipes. As you might have noticed all ready in your short time here that TDS induces a severe B vitamin deficiency and many of the posters here could surely benefit from your help.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

OldLady said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...



Oh So Lovely ! thank you OldLady


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...



Many Blessings Spartacactcus , I play the Didgeridoo and heal the lands with

the assistance of the ancient ones , all is forgiven 


and all are LOVED - ; )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...



Australia is pretty Awesome , we LOVE it too !


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> WELCOME ABOARD MATIE



I was Born In the Carribean about 40 odd years ago ,

Came to OZ when I was 1 year old so STraya it is !

but I love the Carry Being too cause im a Pirate - : )


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Are there different attitudes in politics and lifestyles between the Left and Right coasts there. Compared to like Los Angeles and New York City for example.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> I mean, Welcome to USMB, It is the light! (Got carried away with that song...)
> 
> And other Aussies I love are (yes, they take one's heart away):
> 
> ...


Godd Day. I found this gem. I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

miketx said:


> Welcome, Illegal guns caused those fires.



I thought it was the Libtards and greenies not allowing fire management ???


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> Welcome aboard.



hey thanks ! im on the Trump Train too ! all aboard - : D


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Gday ,
> ...



Oh Crikey !

I thought the Proclaimers were Irish ? but we LOVE the Irish too beautress


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



No the whole place is as mental as each other

there is no superiority complexes , its all Straya - ; )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, Welcome to USMB, It is the light! (Got carried away with that song...)
> ...




OH !!! 

thats a Flamin classic !!

heres another ,


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Illegal guns caused those fires.
> ...


California mostly. They though that letting all the brush never be cleaned would never be a disaster. One lightning bolt, one careless idiot, one arsonist away from an inferno.

Also in California they've diverted a lot of their fresh water right in the ocean. A lot of this is to save the endangered Green Eyed Moth or some nonsense like that


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


One of the simplest and best movie scenes I've ever seen


----------



## Katniss (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Gday ,
> 
> and Many Blessings from Australia unto all Hearts ..
> 
> ...




Yes, POTUS is America's top rated comedy show.  Glad you're enjoying it.  The rest of the world.......not so much.  lol


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Awesome song!!!!!


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, Welcome to USMB, It is the light! (Got carried away with that song...)
> ...


Coincidence. I'm busy learning that one! Takes me a couple of months to have everything just right for karaoke nites. Lately, I've had to lay off the voice due to this persistent asthma. Doc's got me on a twice-a-day inhale maching (cough, cough), antibiotics, and something else to fierce to mention. Plus I'm using Fisherman's Friend for the times inbetween. Thanks for the reminder I need to practice in my head (no voice use for another week).


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


You're right!!! But I thought I saw them performing in Sydney or somewhere in Australia first time and must've picked up on the location, not their stomping grounds. My bad, and thanks, I just looked them up for the first time. /red face.

I've sung "I'm gonna be" 2 or 3 times at Karaoke, and no one ever corrected me about this "great Australian song." I guess everyone was too polite to say or something, plus it must be very humorous to hear that song being sung by an old girl who likes the beat. Silly me! 
The Proclaimers - Wikipedia


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


I remember that one. lol!


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 17, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> I'm saying Troll...



. . . I was thinking sock myself. . .


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying Troll...
> ...



the suspense is palpable !

but to burst your bubble , one such as I am is no sock ..

thats my photo right there and so Gday from OZ - : )


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

Glad to see you are a pro Conservative, mate


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 17, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Glad to see you are a pro Conservative, mate



Same goes for you Scamp

we can clearly see whats going on here

2020 vision * , plus Trump is clearly " The Man "

and VERY fit for Duty .. what a great POTUS !

you should be proud Patriot !






The USA is RESPECTED AGAIN ..

and may GOD Bless AMERICA !!!


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

The funny thing is Dems know that they don't have much of a chance to beat him so they are desperately trying this impeachment BS.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you are a pro Conservative, mate
> ...


Sad that you need photoshop, huh?


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 18, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Calling you a "sock" is what some of the idiots on here do when they have NO intelligent or logical response to post.  It's a last ditch effort to make YOU look bad, but it actually makes THEM look like fools.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 18, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Its a Cap that Fits Perfectly .. and so it does


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 18, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You defined the impeachment libs word for word.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 18, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Many Blessings Spartacactcus , I play the Didgeridoo and heal the lands with
> 
> the assistance of the ancient ones , all is forgiven
> 
> ...



Cheers and best wishes to you too. 

The Didgeridoo doesn't do it for me mate at a musical level but it truly is a pretty rare/unique sound . I am a muso too,  playing guitar and some other bits and bobs.

Great book, if you are a reader, regarding the British presence in Australia is " The Fatal Shore " written by Robert Hughes. Read it years back and found it to be a pretty staggering work


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



You look like Choc Mundine's little brother


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 18, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I was just thinking about the other socks that joined at the same time to like and agree with all his posts.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 18, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Im  everyones Brother ,

does that comfort you ?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 18, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



you seem quite paranoid ..

do you think everyones out to " get you " ?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


>



You could probably use the latest assault weapon.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Now THAT looks like a tough little critter!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



So is this critter.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 19, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



and Tazzy Devils on the flanks !


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 19, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Yikes!  I've read and heard that they CAN be quite mean.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 19, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




yes they can !

but the ones to watch out for are the drop bears ..


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 19, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


I never knew about the Drop Bears.  They LOOK so cuddly!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 19, 2020)

plus these ones aren't to be messed with ..


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 19, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




A Tazzy devil can rip the flesh off a human ankle in 30 seconds .. Crikey !


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 19, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Yes they LOOK cuddly , 

right up until the time they sink their fangs into your neck ,

apart from that they are wonderful


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2020)

Drop bear

Famous hoax in contemporary Australian folklore

A drop bear is a hoax in contemporary Australian folklore featuring a predatory, carnivorous version of the koala . This imaginary animal is... en.wikipedia.org


https://r.search.aol.com/_ylt=AwrJ7...rop_bear/RK=0/RS=8TYY4Cf2b4jv7IsyCFTw9fa3HIU-
Wiki


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Drop bear
> 
> Famous hoax in contemporary Australian folklore
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Hoss.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 20, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Drop bear
> 
> Famous hoax in contemporary Australian folklore
> 
> ...


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 20, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Drop bear
> ...


I'm a bit confused.  Are Drop Bears real or are they a myth?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 20, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Just Jokes ,

Hossfly busted me lol


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 20, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 20, 2020)

Australia is full of Bullshit artists and smart asses 

Heads Up 


*Only In Australia*


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 20, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Australia is full of Bullshit artists and smart asses
> 
> Heads Up
> 
> ...


Just like right here in the USA!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 20, 2020)

*Carl Barron @ Just for Laughs 1*


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 20, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Australia is full of Bullshit artists and smart asses
> ...



Its amazing what we all have to put up with I recon ..


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 22, 2020)

*Ozzy Man Reviews: Happy Aussie Animals + Bushfire Fundraiser*


----------

